# Where do you go to dump the toilet cassette?



## UFO (Jul 28, 2020)

_(this was originally posted on the ‘Where do you go to refill drinking water?’ thread but I thought it should have a thread of its own)_

We can make our cassette last for six nights, but we want to explore Britain for longer than this. We don't want to come home after six nights.

Our preferred style of travel is to stay for one night and then move on. On very rare occasions we might stay for two nights maximum. We also prefer to leave home when it suits us, which may change depending on the weather, hospital appointments, etc, and then make up our route as we go - we always have plan but this is always subject to variation. This makes it impossible to book campsites in advance and even in normal times some will not accept bookings which are only for one or two nights and at this time most appear to be full.

*Camp Sites*
The sites run by the two clubs will not offer service only visits - for which I would willingly pay.

*Public Service Points*
There are no public service points available - for which I would willingly pay, unlike France, Spain, Portugal, Australia, New Zealand and other countries.

*Bury it*
I know some people carry a spade and dig a hole to bury the contents. Not something I have done.

*Public Toilets*
This leaves public toilets. When I empty the cassette here it is always when no-one is around and I always leave the facility cleaner than when I arrived.

*Certified Sites / Locations*
On our next trip I am going to phone certified sites / locations to see if they will provide services for a fee.

*WC members’ services*
An idea that was floated some years ago was WC members offering services where they are able to do this from their home location. But this appears to be administratively difficult.

Thoughts welcome on how fellow Wildcampers manage toilet dumps when their travel plans are not fixed.


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 28, 2020)

We tend to wild for three nights with the fourth in a certificated location, to empty and fill and to get the table and chairs out and have a BBQ, weather permitting.


----------



## runnach (Jul 28, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> We tend to wild for three nights with the fourth in a certificated location, to empty and fill and to get the table and chairs out and have a BBQ, weather permitting.


Same


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 28, 2020)

Lift a sewer manhole and dump it there, avoid ones in the middle of the road. This is also probably illegal.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 28, 2020)

UFO said:


> _(this was originally posted on the ‘Where do you go to refill drinking water?’ thread but I thought it should have a thread of its own)_
> 
> We can make our cassette last for six nights, but we want to explore Britain for longer than this. We don't want to come home after six nights.
> 
> ...



On your first point you are wrong. The CCC offer a four hour stay for £7.20 at many of their sites.
For that you can refill your water, empty your cassette, and even have a shower.
But due to Covid this has been suspended. Also many private sites offer a service for a price.

Second wrong again there are some publicly available but few and far between.
We go to Arran were two are available.

Sorry but emptying in a public toilet is a non no.
Also you could be emptying chemicals into a toilet connected to a sceptic tank.

Some CLs will allow you to empty your cassette.

You could buy a second cassette if you have somewhere to store it.
Fiamma make a cradle that fits underside onto the chassis.

Or do as Sam and I do wc three nights then a site.


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Jul 28, 2020)

Campsite, always. Or take it home. I change my diet when away which helps slightly as well. No meat or spuds.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jul 28, 2020)

We manage about three days before needing to empty. This leaves a ‘safety’ margin of about a fourth day.

In France we tend to use aires for about six or seven nights and then use a campsite for a night to ‘deep’ shower, laundry and allow the navigator access to a pool. We also tend to use sites if visiting towns of the size of Vannes or larger for peace of mind.

At home, N. Ireland, we try to use Aire type provision if possible but they are a bit few and far between, so have to use sites a bit more frequently. They tend to be quite expensive for what they offer and also restrictive in Arrival and departure times which makes exploring the area more problematic.

I occasionally use a public toilet using discretion and air freshener, although I try to avoid this method. As I stated in my post on the other thread, we do not use chemicals and are simply putting three days effluent into the system. The smell is no worse than a campsite toilet block after breakfast.

Never resorted to burying. We do not have a cl/cs network of any size and none in the Republic of Ireland.

As an aside, household refuge in ROI is privatised and paid for by each house, the upshot is that there are very few litter bins, you can pay as you go at compactors in some garages, but knowing their locations is problematic. We tend to bag ours as we go along and I keep a large dry bag (a roll top sealable waterproof bag of about 50 litre capacity ) to store refuge until we get a disposal point, which is usually a campsite after a few days. This ties in with toilet requirements.

Davy


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 28, 2020)

You can leave packaging in the bins at supermarkets.
Even in The Republic .
Never had anyone chase after us, shouting,. " OI !! That's not our packaging.." 
There must be a million cassette emptying threads available, if you use the search function,  on here.
Settle down for a long, comfy sit, while you leaf through them.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 28, 2020)

All pub toilets in N Ireland are mains so take it in a shopping cart and dump down big white telephone,oras i do take home as we have 3 man holes in garden though i dump down workshop bog,never use toilet chems,only bio wash powder.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 28, 2020)

We just use a cl or cs every fourth night.


----------



## spigot (Jul 28, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> Lift a sewer manhole and dump it there, avoid ones in the middle of the road. This is also probably illegal.



Leave well alone if it’s in the middle of road, you could end up head first down the hole.
Doesn’t bear thinking about!


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 28, 2020)

spigot said:


> Leave well alone if it’s in the middle of road, you could end up head first down the hole.
> Doesn’t bear thinking about!


Do we know some one who has did this.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jul 28, 2020)

If you leave it cleaner than you find it come and dump it at mine any time, there's a choice of 4 pans, 2 up, 2 down, in fact pop some down each one please....!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 29, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> If you leave it cleaner than you find it come and dump it at mine any time, there's a choice of 4 pans, 2 up, 2 down, in fact pop some down each one please....!



Are they that bad i would i have to use my Bio Suit to empty my cassette in one of your bogs ?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 29, 2020)

Im surprised dyson have not made a vac to remove the offending lump rather than use a loo.


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Jul 29, 2020)

Someone needs to invent an incinerator loo? Kebabs anyone.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 29, 2020)

Hallmut said:


> Someone needs to invent an incinerator loo? Kebabs anyone.



Done. 

https://www.cinderellaeco.com/gb-en


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Jul 29, 2020)

Nice one. Wonder iff it's safe to use after a curry.


----------



## myvanwy (Jul 29, 2020)

Wonder how they get on on the space station.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 29, 2020)

Lots More UFO's in Space or should it be U F T's
I leave the T to the reader's imagination !


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Jul 29, 2020)

myvanwy said:


> Wonder how they get on on the space station.


Vacuum cleaner.


----------



## myvanwy (Jul 29, 2020)

Still needs to be emptied? orf cloud.


----------



## runnach (Jul 29, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Lots More UFO's in Space or should it be U F T's
> I leave the T to the reader's imagination !


Jeez I m sharp this morning t= terrestrials ?


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 29, 2020)

channa said:


> Jeez I m sharp this morning t= terrestrials ?


Not quite only 5 letters (as I think you know)

Some mornings after a curry I get E.T. s


----------



## barryd (Jul 29, 2020)

In England at least the CS and CL network has to be your best bet.  Just book into one of them every few days or as you say ring them up and offer to pay a couple of quid for a dump. 

Public toilets are getting few and far between now I think but I have used them.  As said though if you use chemicals avoid ones that might be on a sceptic tank.

I think the CL and CS network are terrific though.  I dont tour much in England anymore but when we did we almost exclusively used them mixed in with a bit of wilding so no problem. 

Six days is mighty impressive for a thetford lasting though. The bushes must be well watered!


----------



## Deleted member 77519 (Jul 29, 2020)

myvanwy said:


> Still needs to be emptied? orf cloud.


Pot-ash!. Good for plants.


----------



## UFO (Jul 29, 2020)

As antiquesam, channa, 2CV and barryd have said stopping at a campsite / CS / CL every 3 nights or so would work if able to plan in advance and make bookings in good time but would not work for as as we need to be flexible when we start our journey and our travel plans are not fixed - the joy of owning a camper and being retired FREEDOM!!  Talking to other travellers it seems that the majority of campsites are fully booked.  Our next trip will be 30 days or so, we have to see if campsite / CS / CL owners are interested in some additional cash for using their services.


----------



## barryd (Jul 29, 2020)

UFO said:


> As antiquesam, channa, 2CV and barryd have said stopping at a campsite / CS / CL every 3 nights or so would work if able to plan in advance and make bookings in good time but would not work for as as we need to be flexible when we start our journey and our travel plans are not fixed - the joy of owning a camper and being retired FREEDOM!!  Talking to other travellers it seems that the majority of campsites are fully booked.  Our next trip will be 30 days or so, we have to see if campsite / CS / CL owners are interested in some additional cash for using their services.



Last time I toured the UK down in Devon and Cornwall for a month or so I never booked anything.  Just maybe the first CL then I would just ring them up as I went along sometimes on the morning of the day we wanted to stay.  However it could be that they are over subscribed right now I dont know. Anyway I cant see them objecting to you just using the facilities for a couple of quid before moving on.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jul 29, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Are they that bad i would i have to use my Bio Suit to empty my cassette in one of your bogs ?
> 
> View attachment 84834


Only if you think you might have any splash-backs :-0


----------



## barlicker (Jul 29, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Do we know some one who has did this.


Yes


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jul 29, 2020)

UFO said:


> As antiquesam, channa, 2CV and barryd have said stopping at a campsite / CS / CL every 3 nights or so would work if able to plan in advance and make bookings in good time but would not work for as as we need to be flexible when we start our journey and our travel plans are not fixed - the joy of owning a camper and being retired FREEDOM!!  Talking to other travellers it seems that the majority of campsites are fully booked.  Our next trip will be 30 days or so, we have to see if campsite / CS / CL owners are interested in some additional cash for using their services.


Looks like another cassette is the answer if you can fit under the van.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 29, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> All pub toilets in N Ireland are mains so take it in a shopping cart and dump down big white telephone,oras i do take home as we have 3 man holes in garden though i dump down workshop bog,never use toilet chems,only bio wash powder.


on your toes ok pj


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Jul 29, 2020)

myvanwy said:


> Wonder how they get on on the space station.


They're all naked and have to keep a small fishing net handy to catch stray floaters which of course up there are dry. No wonder they have to keep their hand/eye co-ordination bang on!


----------



## peter palance (Jul 29, 2020)

spigot said:


> Leave well alone if it’s in the middle of road, you could end up head first down the hole.
> Doesn’t bear thinking about!


you could yodel ,or hell let me loose. whats the smell,heck thats me, ive blown it. stand back. im running to the clodgea, to late, ive blown it, hang on ,ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 29, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Im surprised dyson have not made a vac to remove the offending lump rather than use a loo.


what a turd in time, you are bang up to date, hang on were coming,to help . we have sent for the fire brigade. you will need full power, ok let it rip. okpj.


----------



## Bertie the bus (Jul 29, 2020)

Maybe consider a chemical-free SOG system? No idea what it really means but ‘sucks out the gas’ pretty much covers it. A fan comes on to draw air through when the cassette plate is open, keeping smells out of the van. Coupled with a No.1s only policy, you are left with wee, water and paper that can go down an ordinary public loo.  An early morning pee and fart doesn’t asphyxiate your partner either!


----------



## peter palance (Jul 30, 2020)

barryd said:


> In England at least the CS and CL network has to be your best bet.  Just book into one of them every few days or as you say ring them up and offer to pay a couple of quid for a dump.
> 
> Public toilets are getting few and far between now I think but I have used them.  As said though if you use chemicals avoid ones that might be on a sceptic tank.
> 
> ...


goot day cobber, when u ar out in the bush,be-care-ful of nettles,and wet legs, plus the odd thistle, p.s. they make you jump. kud-on-ya, blue. ok.pj. not wet yet.


----------



## peter palance (Jul 30, 2020)

channa said:


> Same


what same loo.or is that two to loo, eyes down looking, dont get your feet wet, step back,there is a weather re-port, wet down be low, ok.pj.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 30, 2020)

UFO said:


> As antiquesam, channa, 2CV and barryd have said stopping at a campsite / CS / CL every 3 nights or so would work if able to plan in advance and make bookings in good time but would not work for as as we need to be flexible when we start our journey and our travel plans are not fixed - the joy of owning a camper and being retired FREEDOM!!  Talking to other travellers it seems that the majority of campsites are fully booked.  Our next trip will be 30 days or so, we have to see if campsite / CS / CL owners are interested in some additional cash for using their services.



Even recently I’ve stayed on cls as the only user, the ones with fewest facilities seem to be least popular so finding one when needed doesn’t mean prebooking. At as little as £5 a night it’s cheaper than the CCC scheme when it’s working.


----------



## barryd (Jul 30, 2020)

2cv said:


> Even recently I’ve stayed on cls as the only user, the ones with fewest facilities seem to be least popular so finding one when needed doesn’t mean prebooking. At as little as £5 a night it’s cheaper than the CCC scheme when it’s working.



Those are my favourites. Field in the middle of nowhere, tap, emptying point.   Good to hear they are still available.   Our favourite CL on the Yorkshire coast is a bit like that. No frills but plenty of space. 

We once stayed on one just outside the Forest of Dean that was just £3 a night. A few years ago now I guess. I remember talking to the guy and saying how come its so cheap.  His attitude was it was just a bit of a hobby thing and he liked to see people using the field he had no real use for.  This time of year you simply dont need EHU, showers etc.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 30, 2020)

myvanwy said:


> Still needs to be emptied? orf cloud.


Cloud Storage ; Google Microsoft Dropbox Amazon And more
Cloud LPG next ?


----------



## runnach (Jul 30, 2020)

peter palance said:


> what same loo.or is that two to loo, eyes down looking, dont get your feet wet, step back,there is a weather re-port, wet down be low, ok.pj.


Eyes down clicker click just like a game of bingo


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 30, 2020)

myvanwy said:


> Wonder how they get on on the space station.


Mars bars


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Aug 1, 2020)

Bertie the bus said:


> Maybe consider a chemical-free SOG system? No idea what it really means but ‘sucks out the gas’ pretty much covers it. A fan comes on to draw air through when the cassette plate is open, keeping smells out of the van. Coupled with a No.1s only policy, you are left with wee, water and paper that can go down an ordinary public loo.  An early morning pee and fart doesn’t asphyxiate your partner either!



In my experience my wonderful morning 'manly motion aromas' that permeate the van used to keep er indoors in a semi sleep state unable to speak for hours after ones eyes had stopped watering. Terry the terrior remained completely unaffected. Many fellow MH-ers at my fave site marvelled at this phenomenon and one chap upon witnessing this blessing actually offered payment if I could use his facilities to achieve the same end even if it was only once....


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 1, 2020)

As the old scouts say  B B B  anyone  remember  ???


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 1, 2020)

I always bag my solids  wait until Campervanannie gone to bed then dump it in her firepit.


----------



## brian c (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi all.   When on Anglesey overlooking. RAF valley. We pulled into the nearby campsite and he told us that a lot of campsites do a  Motorhomes service.  Water... toilet empty ..quick hook up. ... shower  for-around £5. £6 so we often do this 2/3 hours and away.  Brian ps.   we were very lucky whilst doing top up etc. The raf has an end of course take off fly round land. A mini air show great.


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 1, 2020)

brian c said:


> Hi all.   When on Anglesey overlooking. RAF valley. We pulled into the nearby campsite and he told us that a lot of campsites do a  Motorhomes service.  Water... toilet empty ..quick hook up. ... shower  for-around £5. £6 so we often do this 2/3 hours and away.  Brian ps.   we were very lucky whilst doing top up etc. The raf has an end of course take off fly round land. A mini air show great.


Not sure if its still on but if it is the one  along side the railway lines  ,WC full. members discount..also a meet their in september. Trewan sands


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Aug 2, 2020)

molly 2 said:


> I always bag my solids  wait until Campervanannie gone to bed then dump it in her firepit.


Woe betide the vagrant rummaging for a meal thinking he's discovered some bratvurst :-0


----------



## in it for fun (Aug 2, 2020)

We have a second cassette. each takes 3 to 4 days. but........ usually manage to dispose in public toilets after 3 -4 days rather than wait for 7 or 8. Never use chemicals in cassette but bowl "smell nice" spray. We use a very large bag to carry cassette  to and fro.


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 2, 2020)

it is a big no no  to dump chemically  treated  waste  in many toilets  in Scotland


----------



## funkyronster (Aug 2, 2020)

This is a great resource that rarely gets talked about. I use it in conjunction with with Google street view to identify suitable public loos to use - usually the old brick ones.



			Toilet Map: Home


----------



## ragittyrags (Aug 2, 2020)

we use canal  sites as they have disposal facilities for the boats,,thats if your near a canal


----------



## spendian68 (Aug 2, 2020)

We don’t wild as much as we used to in the UK but when we do we have a RADAR key for the locked disabled Loos and there is an app to show locations. You can buy a RADAR key from Amazon.

We only use green bio chemicals so are suitable for septic tanks, and also find locations that are quite isolated and visit when less people are likely to be around.

We always leave them cleaner than we found them.


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 2, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> On your first point you are wrong. The CCC offer a four hour stay for £7.20 at many of their sites.
> For that you can refill your water, empty your cassette, and even have a shower.
> But due to Covid this has been suspended. Also many private sites offer a service for a price.
> 
> ...


Emptying n a public toilet is perfectly OK as long as you are discrete about it and leave the facility cleaner than you found it. There is nothing going down there that wouldn't go down in the normal course of events.

Most of what is in a cassette is liquid  We don’t use chemicals so whether or not the toilet is on a septic tank is irrelevant.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Aug 2, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> The more I read these threads the more I understand why Motorhomes owners are being targeted as anti social. Who in their right mind would think buying a key off of Amazon for disabled toilets so that they can use them to dump their toilet cassette is even a thing let alone right and proper. It’s a toilet for disabled people!!!
> 
> Over the past weeks people on here have advocated bagging it and chucking it in a bin, lifting manhole covers or just using public toilets.
> 
> ...


And if the MH Poo-Pot empty-er is actually registered disabled, surely that's OK?


----------



## mikeroch (Aug 2, 2020)

We live beside the NC500 which attracts huge numbers of novice (clueless) first-time motorhomers in hired vans, they bung-up single track road, cannot back their vehicles, and haven't the first idea what to do with toilet waste. NC500 management and Highland Council love the income this brings to the region but do nothing to make available facilities for those (like me) who abhor campsites, finally the light seems to be dawning and moves are afoot to create such facilities.  The Outer Hebrides Council are leading the way with this web-map   https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer...2673077543&z=7 which I've copied to Highland Council with the suggestion that they emulate it .... I'm not holding my breath.  But if every NC500 driver were given a map of appropriate 1-nighter wild-camp locations and toilet disposal points, the locals would be more welcoming.  As it is residents are moving away from our corner (Lochinver to Kylestrome on the B869) because what was a 20 minute journey to the village / doctor / shop, now takes over 2 hours. NC500 website advice recommends larger vans bigger than VW T5 avoid this section and the Bealach na Ba' on Torridon ... but oddly, they don't seem to heed that advice. Odd that!


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 2, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> And if the MH Poo-Pot empty-er is actually registered disabled, surely that's OK?


Can someone  tell me about the registry of disabled  persons ,  dose one exist  , their are benefit claimants  ,that is not a regster  .their is no card  they can carry as proof ,  they can purchase  certain  items vat free  but have nothing to prove  disability ,


----------



## Tookey (Aug 2, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> The more I read these threads the more I understand why Motorhomes owners are being targeted as anti social. Who in their right mind would think buying a key off of Amazon for disabled toilets so that they can use them to dump their toilet cassette is even a thing let alone right and proper. It’s a toilet for disabled people!!!
> 
> Over the past weeks people on here have advocated bagging it and chucking it in a bin, lifting manhole covers or just using public toilets.
> 
> ...


'Avoids the bad press' is correct but if you forget the press can I ask what you think is actually wrong with disposing in a public WC? (I do not advocate the bagging and binning). Press opinions are not a valid enough reason to stop doing something which is harmless in my opinion. I will listen to good sense and might well change my behaviour if your points are valid.

What part of the process do you not agree with and why?


----------



## Tookey (Aug 2, 2020)

Thank you for replying 

I thought the reason campsites don't want chemical toilets emptying in the toilet block was due to the toilet block using a septic tank and the chemicals would destroy the 'good bacteria'

So it's a question of etiquette which I guess is always debatable.

Scenario 1 is I go in the loo and poo, wash my hands and l leave and scenario 2 is I go in the loo and pour in my poo, wash my hands and leave. The difference being the cassette, the volume and increased likelyhood of leaving an unpleasant smell, but the end result is the same. 

I shall ponder,

Ty


----------



## brian c (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi all. Must be pretty lucky.  When I empty our cassette there is no overwhelming smell just a mild poo smell gone in a minute or two.    If I was honest I would say that the home toilet smells worse for 5/10 mins after I use it.  Like all things everyone has there own opinions  some agree that most people are different.  Some are of the opinion that there way is the only way and everyone else is wrong.   So it's more a case of pick which way you find best.   And try that.  I have never had anyone give me dirty looks or even side looks when. I have used public loos.    One toilet attendant who watched what I did. Said he wished normal customers left it as clean.    Wasn't till after I wondered what was not normal about me. Asked a few people and they replied that if I did not know by now.  Then ,,,,, ,,,,    Cheers brian


----------



## barrypat (Aug 2, 2020)

Another possible way of Loo contents disposal is take a leaf from the book of some dog owners, that is empty cassette contents into a strong black plastic bag, tie a not to prevent leakage then toss the bag into the bushes of the nearest garden... That seems to be acceptable in my area!!!


----------



## landoboguy (Aug 2, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> The more I read these threads the more I understand why Motorhomes owners are being targeted as anti social. Who in their right mind would think buying a key off of Amazon for disabled toilets so that they can use them to dump their toilet cassette is even a thing let alone right and proper. It’s a toilet for disabled people!!!
> 
> Over the past weeks people on here have advocated bagging it and chucking it in a bin, lifting manhole covers or just using public toilets.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry to much poster.
its a shit thread anyway


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Aug 30, 2020)

barrypat said:


> Another possible way of Loo contents disposal is take a leaf from the book of some dog owners, that is empty cassette contents into a strong black plastic bag, tie a not to prevent leakage then toss the bag into the bushes of the nearest garden... That seems to be acceptable in my area!!!


I do that with body parts.


----------



## witzend (Aug 30, 2020)

yeoblade said:


> Lift a sewer manhole and dump it there, avoid ones in the middle of the road. This is also probably illegal.


Thats OK but a lot of people don't know a sewer manhole from a GPO  or water meter,storm drain I have seen someone empty into a water meter which was at the back of a cafe beside the sewer manhole


----------



## witzend (Aug 30, 2020)

myvanwy said:


> Wonder how they get on on the space station.


There's a though with every thing being weightless brings a new meaning to getting your own back


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 30, 2020)

At home I have the mains drain cover right next to the van ,open the cassette door and lift down to the cover. We have two cassettes on board and they can last a fair time if nowhere else can be found to dump them. UK facilities are abysmal for everything. Dover has only one public toilet near the town centre and that Is locked for public safety. With BPH , I no longer go to the town, for that reason. Another nail in the coffin according to the agenda of kill the towns.


----------



## in h (Aug 30, 2020)

trustmetours said:


> On the couple of occasions we have returned home with a 'full load' I know from experience that our downstairs loo will be out of commission for about 20 minutes because of what I have emptied down it so there is no way on this planet I am going to deliberately share that with the general public in public toilet.


Something badly wrong there. When I empty the cassettes into our toilet at home, there is no mess and very little smell (I do open the window to be sure). 
I always flush the toilet as I pour the contents of the cassette, then leave the cassette sitting in the toilet, outlet face down, so it drains any sludgy content as the cistern refills. 
Then I take the cassette out and flush the toilet again.
A standard toilet flush is about the same capacity as a cassette, so the system should easily be able to cope with the amount in the cassette.


----------



## mikeroch (Aug 30, 2020)

Not an option for those of us 'in the sticks' away from main drainage. An old fashioned cess pit is a nasty hole in the ground that takes all sorts and is never discussed in polite company. No harm done disposing of a camper cassette into one of those. A member of the Lower Orders comes along periodically and sucks it dry, the lucky ones even get to use a 'sludge-gulper' lorry to do so!  We have a modern alternative sewage plant  at home which has a wet part and a sludgy part, the central wet part contains some special bacteria that reputedly can make the liquid drinkable (yuk) before discharging to a herring bone soil soakaway. One sniff of those nice smelling camper toilet chemicals will kill the hard working beneficial bacteria stone dead, so not doable.


----------



## in h (Aug 30, 2020)

I never use toilet chemicals. Nasty stuff.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 30, 2020)

mikeroch said:


> A member of the Lower Orders comes along periodically and sucks it dry, the lucky ones even get to use a 'sludge-gulper' lorry to do so!


really, surely I couldn't have just read that in 2020


----------



## in h (Aug 30, 2020)

As a child, I lived in Forehoe & Hensted District Rural Council area. 
The Director of Environmental Health got to have his name written on the side of the septic tank sucking out lorries. 
His name was Mr Smellie. 
As a child, I thought this was rather amusing.


----------



## landoboguy (Aug 30, 2020)

I empty mine lots of times when i get home in my bog, never a problem, its a few gallon of liquid with some washing up tabs in? Im probably helping the local sewage system more then not.

If public bogs to empty are good enough for Gadjet John, they are good enough for this guy  until someone puts a sign up saying no no noooo.

either way, when i use public bogs after a good weekend on the beers and curry, no cassette can be worse than my Monday morning direct deposit surely 

no problem in publics toilets for me as long as no chemicals


----------



## mickymost (Aug 30, 2020)

Some on this forum (do your research) feel its ok to pop into the local main supermarket Morrisons Tescos and the like sneaking in with two cassettes hidden in a shopping trolley full of their excrements and use the customer toilets to relieve them of their problem.Personally I feel this is really wrong. What is the general view on this? Surely better to wait to get home or to pay a local campsite a service fee.


----------



## landoboguy (Aug 30, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Some on this forum (do your research) feel its ok to pop into the local main supermarket Morrisons Tescos and the like sneaking in with two cassettes hidden in a shopping trolley full of their excrements and use the customer toilets to relieve them of their problem.Personally I feel this is really wrong. What is the general view on this? Surely better to wait to get home or to pay a local campsite a service fee.


Serioulsy , ha ha ha,
brings a whole new meaning to Taking a shit in morrisions  
no I think thats a scoop too far, I mean all the food and stuff, plus most the bogs in Morries are usually next to the cafes. Who the hell does this, bit shit that, your not talking crap are you micky, I mean thats taking the piss, what would they do if the security guard caught them in the act, just say "thats a fair plop" or tell the guard hes talking shit, and do the runs 
ok thats enough . soz. but seriously Morrisons, ha ha, Aldi ya, but morries, noooooo


----------



## mikeroch (Aug 30, 2020)

*" really, surely I couldn't have just read that in 2020 "* keep your hair on Tookey ... it's called _A Joke. _
*" His name was Mr Smellie. "*  I had to read out a class list once with just that name in it and fell into the trap of pronouncing it "smelly" when it should have been "Smiley".  Apparently it was by no means the first time this had happened but he was a decent lad and took in good part while enjoying my embarrassment.


----------



## landoboguy (Aug 30, 2020)

My Lord, Ive just seen the furore regarding the "trolleygate" scenario,
surely you guys dont believe the poster was being serious guys, cmon, where has the Wild Fun and Friendly element of WC gone.


----------



## Val54 (Aug 30, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> My Lord, Ive just seen the furore regarding the "trolleygate" scenario,
> surely you dont beleive the poster was biing serious guys, cmon.



Apparently so


----------



## mickymost (Aug 30, 2020)

landoboguy said:


> Serioulsy , ha ha ha,
> brings a whole new meaning to Taking a shit in morrisions
> no I think thats a scoop too far, I mean all the food and stuff, plus most the bogs in Morries are usually next to the cafes. Who the hell does this, bit shit that, your not talking crap are you micky, I mean thats taking the piss, what would they do if the security guard caught them in the act, just say "thats a fair plop" or tell the guard hes talking shit, and do the runs
> ok thats enough . soz. but seriously Morrisons, ha ha, Aldi ya, but morries, noooooo










Not talking crap its on here for all to read and yes a step too far.And the person thinks its amusing because a few gave them a laugh "like' on their post.
As you say if caught the security guard would not be best pleased.Certainly some explaining to do. Shop lifting in reverse imagine checking the trollies for stolen items and revealing two cassette tanks full of the bad stuff.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 30, 2020)

Val54 said:


> Shhhhhhhhh, don't say anything about the times we put the cassette in a shopping trolley and take it into the loos at Morrisons ....




make your own minds up

why post?


----------



## landoboguy (Aug 30, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Not talking crap its on here for all to read and yes a step too far.And the person thinks its amusing because a few gave them a laugh "like' on their post.
> As you say if caught the security guard would not be best pleased.Certainly some explaining to do. Shop lifting in reverse imagine checking the trollies for stolen items and revealing two cassette tanks full of the bad stuff.


Mate the got a few "laugh"s on the post cos people realised they were joking.

Like my Talking crap gag above (which you dont seem to have picked up on, a total joke thats all. Take it with a pinch of salt, (not the crap thats bad) oh shit, whoops, oh, turd. jesus, Im digging deeper here.

Im out of this cesspit before I get myself in the "sh*) iM going to Morrisons.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 30, 2020)

mikeroch said:


> *" really, surely I couldn't have just read that in 2020 "* keep your hair on Tookey ... it's called _A Joke. _
> *" His name was Mr Smellie. "*  I had to read out a class list once with just that name in it and fell into the trap of pronouncing it "smelly" when it should have been "Smiley".  Apparently it was by no means the first time this had happened but he was a decent lad and took in good part while enjoying my embarrassment.


I remember having a teacher with a name spelt Mr Onions, saying the obvious resulted in a blackboard rubber bouncing off your head, he insisted it was supposed to be O’nions


----------



## landoboguy (Aug 30, 2020)

ERM ??


----------



## Tookey (Aug 30, 2020)

mikeroch said:


> *" really, surely I couldn't have just read that in 2020 "* keep your hair on Tookey ... it's called _A Joke. _
> *" His name was Mr Smellie. "*  I had to read out a class list once with just that name in it and fell into the trap of pronouncing it "smelly" when it should have been "Smiley".  Apparently it was by no means the first time this had happened but he was a decent lad and took in good part while enjoying my embarrassment.


I couldn't make my mind up, 'is it, isn't'......bad call


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 31, 2020)

ragittyrags said:


> we use canal  sites as they have disposal facilities for the boats,,thats if your near a canal


And have a wsterways  key


----------



## SOTD (Nov 21, 2022)

I've connected my cassette toilet up the exhaust.


----------



## iandsm (Nov 23, 2022)

antiquesam said:


> We tend to wild for three nights with the fourth in a certificated location, to empty and fill and to get the table and chairs out and have a BBQ, weather permitting.


Send an obvious solution to me.


----------



## QFour (Nov 23, 2022)

We pulled onto a CL and no one around. Sign saying pitch up and will be round later. So we did. Emptied the toilet and grey waste, filled with water and I wandered over to have a shower. SWMBO was just getting ready to go for a shower when a woman walked over to inform us that the whole CL was booked for the weekend and we couldn't stay. So we left. Result.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 23, 2022)

antiquesam said:


> We tend to wild for three nights with the fourth in a certificated location, to empty and fill and to get the table and chairs out and have a BBQ, weather permitting.



Why bother going to a CL, just do what the froggies do, E. Leclerc, Lourdes car park October this year.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Nov 23, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Why bother going to a CL, just do what the froggies do, E. Leclerc, Lourdes car park October this year.
> 
> View attachment 115028


And the best bit that in France nobody would bat an eyelid.
Unlike the UK where you would be all over social media before the first chair was out


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 23, 2022)

True but many take the wee, last time I went to a seaside car park in Ardglass near a hospital as m inlaw was getting laser on porky pies,
 Well 4 vans there including mine, all parked with a side door open but folk inside reading etc, then in came a dipstick in his Hymer and parked at a bit with grass beside his van, yep out came every bit of camping equipment one could buy and spread out all over the grass, meantime 10 ft away was the gate to a camper overnight stop owned and run by the boatclub/council, bet they were real amused about this, soon the hight barriers will go up with nits like this.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Nov 23, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> True but many take the wee, last time I went to a seaside car park in Ardglass near a hospital as m inlaw was getting laser on porky pies,
> Well 4 vans there including mine, all parked with a side door open but folk inside reading etc, then in came a dipstick in his Hymer and parked at a bit with grass beside his van, yep out came every bit of camping equipment one could buy and spread out all over the grass, meantime 10 ft away was the gate to a camper overnight stop owned and run by the boatclub/council, bet they were real amused about this, soon the hight barriers will go up with nits like this.


But if it had been a car that pulled up in the same place and got a picnic table and chairs out and had a picnic on the grass, nobody would bat an eyelid, but do it from a campervan/ motorhome then suddenly it is wrong and we need height barrier’s


----------



## peter palance (Dec 1, 2022)

SOTD said:


> I've connected my cassette toilet up the exhaust.


love is in the air or splish slash your in the bath, ok ok?  ok.pj.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 1, 2022)

peter palance said:


> love is in the air or splish slash your in the bath, ok ok?  ok.pj.



Hello Peter, welcome back, haven't seen you for a while, hope you're OK


----------



## peter palance (Dec 1, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hello Peter, welcome back, haven't seen you for a while, hope you're OK


not been to good but at 80 im still alive.thanks still taking the pills ok.pj. merry xmas p.s. still got m/home. april here we come. ha ha


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 1, 2022)

RichardHelen262 said:


> But if it had been a car that pulled up in the same place and got a picnic table and chairs out and had a picnic on the grass, nobody would bat an eyelid, but do it from a campervan/ motorhome then suddenly it is wrong and we need height barrier’s


Spot on, I have seen this on a few occasions.
In Callander last year a car drew up in the main carpark.
out came an enormous tent, and a table and chairs, then they started playing rap  music. Just imagine if we had done that, it would be all over facebook with pictures no doubt, those bloody Motorhomers agsin


----------



## alcam (Dec 1, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Spot on, I have seen this on a few occasions.
> In Callander last year a car drew up in the main carpark.
> out came an enormous tent, and a table and chairs, then they started playing rap  music. Just imagine if we had done that, it would be all over facebook with pictures no doubt, those bloody Motorhomers agsin


Rapping motorhomers ?
More likely to be Victor Sylvester !


----------

